# How is he generating the power in this punch?



## cpthindsight (Apr 23, 2015)




----------



## cpthindsight (Apr 23, 2015)

Its a bit different from a boxing punch isnt it? And yet it is very powerful! Whats he doing to create that power?


----------



## Drose427 (Apr 23, 2015)

The CMA guys will give you more insight than I can (Not a CMA guy), but immediately I can tell you that the snap of the hard/soft and waist In it played big roles


----------



## Touch Of Death (Apr 23, 2015)

cpthindsight said:


> Its a bit different from a boxing punch isnt it? And yet it is very powerful! Whats he doing to create that power?


No, any boxer can do this.


----------



## drop bear (Apr 23, 2015)

cpthindsight said:


> Its a bit different from a boxing punch isnt it? And yet it is very powerful! Whats he doing to create that power?



Picking the right person to do it on.


----------



## paitingman (Apr 23, 2015)

I think one of the keys is the relaxation in the waist to start. This helps the whole body to rotate much more easily and quickly so when the strike lands, it's with pretty much his whole body rotating into it, rather than just his arm whipping.


----------



## hoshin1600 (Apr 24, 2015)

drop bear said:


> Picking the right person to do it on.


my thoughts exactly
i have been hit by and seen others get hit by some of the best MA guys out there.  while i am not doubting this person has a good hit with power the reaction of the guy getting hit is pure acting.  im sorry but i have seen this kind of "preformance" too many times.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Apr 24, 2015)

paitingman said:


> I think one of the keys is the relaxation in the waist to start. This helps the whole body to rotate much more easily and quickly so when the strike lands, it's with pretty much his whole body rotating into it, rather than just his arm whipping.


Centripetal force.


----------



## sinthetik_mistik (Jun 30, 2015)

I broke a wooden board using a hammer fist. I guess my arms are pretty strong despite the fact that I don't lift weights, which is something I plan on changing soon


----------



## mograph (Jun 30, 2015)

More fajin:


----------



## Buka (Jun 30, 2015)

Thank God he wasn't using a math book. Guy might have gotten hurt.


----------



## Steve (Jun 30, 2015)

Buka said:


> Thank God he wasn't using a math book. Guy might have gotten hurt.


Math IS hard! 

I'm with Drop Bear.  Looks to me like hitting the right guy who has a squeak reflex when surprised is a good idea.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 30, 2015)

Steve said:


> I'm with Drop Bear.  Looks to me like hitting the right guy who has a squeak reflex when surprised is a good idea.



that is actually quite disappointing


----------



## Steve (Jun 30, 2015)

Xue Sheng said:


> that is actually quite disappointing


Sorry man.   I've been a disappointment to a lot of people lately.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hanzou (Jul 1, 2015)

mograph said:


> More fajin:



Looks great.

Any vids of him using this against someone trying to knock his head off?


----------



## mograph (Jul 1, 2015)

Hanzou said:


> Any vids of him using this against someone trying to knock his head off?


He's 69 years old. He probably stopped fighting against people who were trying to knock his head off, long before people started videotaping that sort of thing.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 1, 2015)

Yup, he is not thinking about fighting these days. 

Chen Xiaowang will tell you he has only been in one fight, but understand that he does not consider the Chenjiaguo sanda matches he was in as a youth fighting. He is on record, in an interview, saying he always wondered what would happen if he was attacked. Then during a seminar in Europe one of the students jump him for no reason. He responded based on his years of training and that student left in an ambulance. He said he felt very bad about it, but everything just happened automatically. He now knows his training works, he also has no idea why that person jumped him, and he still feels bad about it


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Jul 1, 2015)

Hanzou said:


> Looks great.
> 
> Any vids of him using this against someone trying to knock his head off?


Some Sambo Russian guy challenged CXW's student first. At 8.10.






Later on the Sambo Russan guy challenged CXW at 17.34.






One day I asked my teacher how good someone was. He said, "Don't know. Never met him in tournament back in my time".

There are people who

- competed and won.
- competed and lose.
- never competed.

IMO, if you don't test your skill in tournaments, when and where will you test your skill against someone about your own skill level? Just beat up your own students?


----------



## mograph (Jul 1, 2015)

Not all fighting skills can be tested in tournaments.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Jul 1, 2015)

mograph said:


> Not all fighting skills can be tested in tournaments.


If you compete in

- boxing tournament without being knock out, you have some punching skill.
- wrestling tournament without being taken down, you have some wrestling skill.
- BJJ tournament without being tap out, you have some ground skill.
- ...

There are something that you can't test, but there are something that you can.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Jul 1, 2015)

mograph said:


> Not all fighting skills can be tested in tournaments.



Does that mean it's not worth testing those that can?


----------



## mograph (Jul 2, 2015)

> Not all fighting skills can be tested in tournaments.





Dirty Dog said:


> Does that mean it's not worth testing those that can?


Nope. Logically, "not all fighting skills can be tested in tournaments" does not imply the statement "_all_ fighting skills _cannot_ be tested in tournaments." Instead, it implies that "_there exist_ fighting skills which cannot be tested in tournaments."

In other words, it implies that _some_ fighting skills _can_ be tested in tournaments.


----------

